# Pool Deck Help H&C Colortop



## Theodan (Aug 5, 2018)

Hi everyone, I am looking at options to stain our old pool deck. I have been looking at H&C Colortop waterbased stain. Would this work overtop of the current concrete coating? I am looking to do a darker stain than what is already on it. If anyone has any experience with this product could you let me know what you thought? I am going to look through the forums now also. I included a couple pictures in the next post of a little second I had to bust out to see what I am dealing with.


----------



## Theodan (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks for posting on _PaintTalk.com._ The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com .

_PaintTalk.com_ is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at _DIYChatroom.com_ and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of _DIYChatroom.com_ you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php .

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

